# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Επίγειο πεδιόμετρο SATLINK 6905

## weather1967

Επίγειο πεδιόμετρο SATLINK 6905 σέ άριστη κατάσταση μέ τήν ζελατίνα στήν οθόνη,έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί 2-3 φορές καί μετά ήταν σέ αχρησία,καί για αυτό τόν λόγο η μπαταρία δέν λειτουργεί καί χρειάζεται νέα μπαταρία,μέ το κουτί του σάν καινούργιο,θήκη,manual,φορτιστής σπιτιού,φορτιστής μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου.Παράδοση παραλαβή μόνο από Αθήνα συνάντηση.
Τιμή 50 ευρώ.

Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά

ΕΠΙΓΕΙΟ ΠΕΔΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΕΓΧΡΩΜΗ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ LCD ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΩΝ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΩΝ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΜΠΑΡΕΣ ΕΝΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΓΧΡΩΜΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ  ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ  ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ. ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ DIGEA (MPEG4) ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ (MPEG2) ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ.

Frequency range: 46MHz - 870 MHz
Level range: 40dBuV - 110dBuV
Level measurement accuracy: 2dB
Digital Meter for Signal Strength
Sound When Lock Signal
3.5 Inch High definition TFT LCD Screen which Can Play Channels
Auto Search
USB port for software upgrades
Fast Charge LI-ION Battery, Can Last 5 Hours
Easy to carry, size only 9.5cm X 15.5cm X 4.5cm

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Δημήτρης για :

Nεα Tιμή  50€

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Δημήτρης για :

Nεα Tιμή 40€

----------


## moutoulos



----------

